# 2020 Alberta Prairie Mule Deer



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Just sent the deposit to Blue Bronna Outfitters for the first week of November 2020. Has anyone hunted with Blue Bronna or the southern Alberta prairie? Should have a decent chance at a 180"-200" buck.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Checking out the pictures on their website shows some real dandies!

What is doesn't show is the cost - which brings up the old adage "if you have to ask, you can't afford it". So, how much does the outfitter charge?

Also, I think their was a show on the Outdoor Channel that featured this outfitter as I remember looking them up after watching. I know Blue Bronna looked great during the TV show.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

For no explainable reason, I was actually looking at Alberta Mule Deer hunts for 2020 yesterday when I came across this outfitter. Great news hearing that you are going with them. I hope that your hunt is amazing!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I find myself “hunt dreaming” all of the time  Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I hunted with an outfitter in Alberta for Whitetail two years ago. He also guided for Muleys for $7,500. Seemed a bit high to me. And don't forget the Canadian tax on the whole amount. I forget, but I think it was something like 11%-13%! Plus airfare, license and tips it got expensive real quick! At least for my wallet it was.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

steelyspeed said:


> Just sent the deposit to Blue Bronna Outfitters for the first week of November 2020. Has anyone hunted with Blue Bronna or the southern Alberta prairie? Should have a decent chance at a 180"-200" buck.


I’m pretty sure you will have a great hunt. Good Luck
Can you please share outfitter cost?
Please share how you did when you return. Thanks


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Vortex said:


> I’m pretty sure you will have a great hunt. Good Luck
> Can you please share outfitter cost?
> Please share how you did when you return. Thanks


Thanks! $12k per person. The tags for these units cost the outfitter $4000 a piece as the hunts are done mostly on crown land. This is the same general area where the world record non typical mule deer was found, and is a once in a lifetime draw for residents. I usually hunt backcountry places with low deer density, so this will be a fun chance to watch lots of deer in the pre rut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

steelyspeed said:


> Thanks! $12k per person. The tags for these units cost the outfitter $4000 a piece as the hunts are done mostly on crown land. This is the same general area where the world record non typical mule deer was found, and is a once in a lifetime draw for residents. I usually hunt backcountry places with low deer density, so this will be a fun chance to watch lots of deer in the pre rut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Holy mother of god


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Just curious are you doing the mountain hunt or the hunt based out of their lodge near three hills?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow that’s high


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Just curious are you doing the mountain hunt or the hunt based out of their lodge near three hills?


The lodge based hunt in November. The deer are pushed into the prairie by then .


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Cat Power said:


> Wow that’s high


No doubt. You get what you pay for.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

steelyspeed said:


> The lodge based hunt in November. The deer are pushed into the prairie by then .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Pushed into the prairie from where? The mountains or badlands or?? I lived about 35 minutes from three hills for almost 10 years, and I'm pretty sure this is the same outfitter that hunted 2 property's I also had permission too hunt


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Pushed into the prairie from where? The mountains or badlands or?? I lived about 35 minutes from three hills for almost 10 years, and I'm pretty sure this is the same outfitter that hunted 2 property's I also had permission too hunt


Both. How was the hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok so here are my views and I reiterate my views only.. that area if it's the one I'm pretty sure it is,, is usually A5 to 7 priority for residents, so every 5 to 7 years you can draw a Mulie buck tag if a resident,, almost in the middle between Calgary and Edmonton and 40 or so minutes from red deer.. millions of people within 2 hours drive.

Mulie s don't migrate in that area from the mountains,, if they did,it would be about a 120 mile one way migration. They may go into the badlands if not far from there, or the red deer river valley.
There is a lot of mule deer herded up in some areas,, be prepared to put miles on,,, most likely in a pickup driving range roads, if not hunting the coulees of the badlands. This is farm country,, pea, wheat, barley and canola fields dotted with bushes and sloughs and lots of cattle. But you may be hunting th badlands or red deer river valley. I drew 1 male tag when I lived there,, I hunted hard for 10'straight days on a lot of private land,, I settled on day 10 for a 140",, I did see several bigger deer in the area over the years I lived there,, none during those 10 days, not 1 that would go over 180

Now the outfitter,, Glenn Brown,, I believe now former president of APOS( alberta professional outfitters society) $4k for a tag he pays?? No he has probably payed 4K for the tag allotment,, he doesn't get charged that yearly,, it's a 1 time thing, and he owns that allocation until he decides to sell it. The lic is probably a few hundred bucks at most.. when my buddy's came out from ontario too hunt white tails with me the tags were $175 a few years ago. This outfitter was charged twice while president of apos, once for something about illegally shooting and tagging a bear, and another for trespassing too hunt in red deer area where client had shot a white tail where they shouldn't have been.

If it were me,, and I've spent a lot of time living in that province and still continue to work there,, I would have been looking in the grande prairie peace river area or medicne hat area for a mule hunt,, and there is no way I'd be paying 12k unless the outfitter had a 200" tied to a tree for me.. I hope my thoughts are wrong and you have an incredible hunt,, I really do!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Could go to old Mexico for less and kill 190 plus

and not have all the Canadian taxes

oh well not my money

im going to montana


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Cat Power said:


> Could go to old Mexico for less and kill 190 plus
> 
> and not have all the Canadian taxes
> 
> ...


Hunted Sonora in January of 2018, great hunt in a cool place. Ended up with an old 180” muley. Decided to go after giants north of the border next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Interesting. That all may be true. My hunting buddy is friends with Pat Reeves of Driven TV who has hunted with Glenn Brown the last few years. He had nothing but great things to say about the area and typically would see 10-20 bucks a day. I called a few references too with all positive experiences. I don’t care about the score, just looking for a fun prairie hunt in November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Cat Power said:


> Could go to old Mexico for less and kill 190 plus
> 
> and not have all the Canadian taxes
> 
> ...


And it’s about the same price to hunt Mexico. $12k includes tags and taxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Awesome! Very few things as majestic as a mature Mulie. Personally prefer the Non-typicals. Still waiting for a knarly monster to put on the wall. Going to have to wait though since I'm currently obsessed with Caribou


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

tgafish said:


> Awesome! Very few things as majestic as a mature Mulie. Personally prefer the Non-typicals. Still waiting for a knarly monster to put on the wall. Going to have to wait though since I'm currently obsessed with Caribou


I'm with ya! I even like the nasty big 3X3's 
Caribou are are in my sights. I thought about going to ADAK Island this September but won't have enough Alaska air miles until 2021. Looks like a unique place to hunt while visiting a cool piece of US history.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Sales must be awesome for you

I hope your not a Deere or Volvo salesmen


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Cat Power said:


> Sales must be awesome for you
> 
> I hope your not a Deere or Volvo salesmen


Nope, your safe 

The real key is living on a set budget. My wife and I took Dave Ramsey's Financial Peace University our first year of marriage, and have a modest house which allows us to travel or go on trips like this.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Did a spot and stalk archery mule deer hunt in the prarie of Alberta a couple times quite a few years ago. Exciting fun hunt!


----------

